# Tips & Tricks to creating depth?



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

Are there any guides or tips out there on how to create depth in an aquascape? Or any tips anyone would like to share? TIA.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Perspective Theory

Some has been discussed there. That thread dint go far tho. It died on the 1st page. Maybe you can add some ideas.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

One of the "tricks" is to get aquariums that are less narrow :lol:

I wish I had bought a 75 instead of the 55 that I have...


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

stepheus - thanks for the link, it has some good tips like the sloping substrate and parallel lines.. but are there any others tricks?

ruki - my problem exactly


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Midground and layering! You'll have a foreground and a background, but, to me, the trick in creating a sense of depth is in having a midground of variable heights to break the hard vertical lines of the background.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Different height of sand or gravel is good, but ofcourse unneccesary if you only have high steem plants who covers it.
It could be good to not put plants right into the back of aquarium, leave 2-3cm.
Put stones (with fine structure) quite near the front.
Use not too high plant which grows up to the surface.
Have a lighed up background. You can for example put a pasteboard 10cm away from the backside of aquarium. Cover the board with a single-coloured textile (fleece is good!) and point a small lamp to the board with textile.


----------

